# Emails mit PHP erzeugen und über smtp verschicken



## djnelly (5. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auf folgende Tutorials beziehen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-tutorials/231819-emails-mit-php-erstellen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-t...eber-einen-beliebigen-server-verschicken.html

Kann mir einer genau sagen wie ich die Klassen und Funktionen aufrufen muss um meine Email versenden zu können.
Ich habe mich noch nicht groß mit den Klassen beschäftigt, bzw bekomme ich hier immer irgendwelche Fehler und nicht das Resultat, was ich brauche.

Danke


----------



## djnelly (6. September 2007)

Ist die Frage zu kompliziert oder weiß keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## Kahmoon (6. September 2007)

Ohne eine Fehlermeldung zu posten wird Dir hier wohl niemand helfen können. Hellsehen kann hier keiner.

Aber führ Dir das mal zu Gemüte.
http://tut.php-quake.net/klassen.html


----------



## splasch (6. September 2007)

Er wollte doch blos wissen welche funktion er nutzen kann und wie er die Anspricht bwz welche Parameter er übergeben muß.

Du mußt zunächst um eine Klasse anzusprechen können ein neues Objekt dieser Klasser erstellen.

Das macht man mit dem new befehl.In Deinen Fall zum erstem link der klasse mail lautet also die Objekt erzeugung so

```
$Variable= new email('wert1','wert2','wert3','wert4');
// Wobei die Werte für $from,$to,$subject,$body stehen reihenfolge beachten
// siehe Dir dazu die funktionen in der Klasse an
// Durch den Konstruktor können gleich werte bei der Objekt erzeugung mitgeben werden.
// public function __construct
//($from,$to,$subject,$body,$cc="",$bcc="",$useragent="PHP/ReptilerEMailClass")
```

Nun wenn du das Objekt erstellt hast kanste damit alle weiteren funktion der Klasse ansprechen.Das machst du dann mit dem Variablen namen den du bei new angeben hast und dann ein zuweisungs zeichen dieses hier -> danach folgt der Funktioname.
Bsb.$Variable ->composemail;

Zu erklärung du mußt mindesten alle 4 Werte angeben kannst aber auch noch die anderen 
Werte zusätzlich angeben.

Mindeste werte die benötig werden sind 4 stück und zwar: 
1.$from - die Absenderadresse 
2.$to - die Empfaengeradresse 
3.$subject - der Betreff 4.
4.$body - die eigentliche Nachricht 

Zusätzlich wenst das genauer haben willst kanste nochmal 3 Werte angeben:
5.$cc - der/die Empfaenger von Kopien 
6.$bcc - der/die Empfaenger von Blindkopien 
7.$useragent - hiermit koennte theoretisch ein bestimmter Mail-Client vorgetaeuscht werden

Mfg Splasch


----------



## Kahmoon (6. September 2007)

> bekomme ich hier immer irgendwelche Fehler



deshalb meine Frage nach der Fehlermeldung


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. September 2007)

Hier mal ein Beispiel zu den Klassen, inklusive Dateianhaengen. 

```
<?php
require('email.class.php');
require('smtpconnection.class.php');
$mail=new email($from,$to,$subject,$body);
$mail->addattachment('email.class.php');
$mail->addattachment('smtpconnection.class.php');
$smtp=new smtpconnection($host,$logintype,$user,$password);
if ($smtp->sendmail($mail->composemail()))
    {
        echo 'Mail has been sent';
    }
else
    {
        echo 'Mail could not be sent';
    }
unset($smpt);
unset($mail);
```


----------



## djnelly (6. September 2007)

Ich danke vielmals...


----------



## djnelly (6. September 2007)

Ich hätte da noch eine kleine Frage:

ich habe das Script auf einen Webserver geschoben. Es ging super! Vielen Dank nochmal dafür.

Ich habe hier im Unternehmen einen internen Webserver fürs Intranet. Da dort die php-Funktion mail() irgendwie nicht funktioniert und auch keinen Fehler bringt, hatte ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftigt.

Wenn ich das Script auf den internen Webserver teste, kommt die Meldung, dass die Mail nicht gesendet werden konnte. Der Webserver hat eine I-Net Verbindung im Netzwerk. Über Kmail von Linux kann ich Mails versenden.

Weiß jemand rat?

Hier die Konfig von PHP

```
PHP Version 5.0.3 

System  Linux webserver 2.6.11.4-20a-default #1 Wed Mar 23 21:52:37 UTC 2005 i686  
Build Date  Apr 23 2005 06:58:32  
Configure Command  '../configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--datadir=/usr/share/php5' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--bindir=/usr/bin' '--libdir=/usr/lib' '--includedir=/usr/include' '--with-_lib=lib' '--sysconfdir=/etc/php5/apache2' '--with-config-file-path=/etc/php5/apache2' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/etc/php5/conf.d' '--with-exec-dir=/usr/lib/php5/bin' '--enable-magic-quotes' '--enable-libxml' '--enable-session' '--with-pcre-regex' '--enable-xml' '--enable-simplexml' '--enable-spl' '--enable-safe-mode' '--enable-sigchild' '--disable-debug' '--enable-memory-limit' '--enable-inline-optimization' '--with-apxs2=/usr/sbin/apxs2' '--disable-all'  
Server API  Apache 2.0 Handler  
Virtual Directory Support  disabled  
Configuration File (php.ini) Path  /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini  
Scan this dir for additional .ini files  /etc/php5/conf.d  
additional .ini files parsed  /etc/php5/conf.d/bcmath.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/bz2.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/calendar.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/ctype.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/curl.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/dba.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/dbase.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/dbx.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/dio.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/dom.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/exif.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/fam.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/filepro.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/ftp.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/gd.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/gettext.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/gmp.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/iconv.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/imap.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/ldap.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/mbstring.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/mcrypt.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/mhash.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/mysql.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/mysqli.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/ncurses.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/odbc.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/openssl.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/pcntl.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/pgsql.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/posix.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/readline.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/shmop.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/snmp.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/soap.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/sockets.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/sqlite.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/sysvmsg.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/sysvsem.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/sysvshm.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/tokenizer.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/wddx.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/xmlrpc.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/xsl.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/yp.ini, /etc/php5/conf.d/zlib.ini  
PHP API  20031224  
PHP Extension  20041030  
Zend Extension  220040412  
Debug Build  no  
Thread Safety  disabled  
IPv6 Support  enabled  
Registered PHP Streams  php, file, http, ftp, compress.bzip2, https, ftps, compress.zlib  
Registered Stream Socket Transports  tcp, udp, unix, udg, ssl, sslv3, sslv2, tls  

 This program makes use of the Zend Scripting Language Engine:
Zend Engine v2.0.3, Copyright (c) 1998-2004 Zend Technologies
 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PHP Credits

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Configuration
PHP Core
Directive Local Value Master Value 
allow_call_time_pass_reference Off Off 
allow_url_fopen On On 
always_populate_raw_post_data Off Off 
arg_separator.input & & 
arg_separator.output & & 
asp_tags Off Off 
auto_append_file no value no value 
auto_globals_jit On On 
auto_prepend_file no value no value 
browscap no value no value 
default_charset no value no value 
default_mimetype text/html text/html 
define_syslog_variables Off Off 
disable_classes no value no value 
disable_functions no value no value 
display_errors Off Off 
display_startup_errors Off Off 
doc_root no value no value 
docref_ext no value no value 
docref_root no value no value 
enable_dl On On 
error_append_string no value no value 
error_log no value no value 
error_prepend_string no value no value 
error_reporting 2047 2047 
expose_php On On 
extension_dir /usr/lib/php5/extensions /usr/lib/php5/extensions 
file_uploads On On 
highlight.bg #FFFFFF #FFFFFF 
highlight.comment #FF8000 #FF8000 
highlight.default #0000BB #0000BB 
highlight.html #000000 #000000 
highlight.keyword #007700 #007700 
highlight.string #DD0000 #DD0000 
html_errors On On 
ignore_repeated_errors Off Off 
ignore_repeated_source Off Off 
ignore_user_abort Off Off 
implicit_flush Off Off 
include_path .: .: 
log_errors On On 
log_errors_max_len 1024 1024 
magic_quotes_gpc Off Off 
magic_quotes_runtime Off Off 
magic_quotes_sybase Off Off 
mail.force_extra_parameters no value no value 
max_execution_time 2700 2700 
max_input_time 2700 2700 
memory_limit 8M 8M 
open_basedir no value no value 
output_buffering 4096 4096 
output_handler no value no value 
post_max_size 8M 8M 
precision 14 14 
register_argc_argv Off Off 
register_globals On On 
register_long_arrays Off Off 
report_memleaks On On 
report_zend_debug On On 
safe_mode Off Off 
safe_mode_exec_dir no value no value 
safe_mode_gid Off Off 
safe_mode_include_dir no value no value 
sendmail_from no value no value 
sendmail_path /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i  /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i  
serialize_precision 100 100 
short_open_tag On On 
SMTP localhost localhost 
smtp_port 25 25 
sql.safe_mode Off Off 
track_errors Off Off 
unserialize_callback_func no value no value 
upload_max_filesize 2M 2M 
upload_tmp_dir no value no value 
user_dir no value no value 
variables_order GPCS GPCS 
xmlrpc_error_number 0 0 
xmlrpc_errors Off Off 
y2k_compliance On On 
zend.ze1_compatibility_mode Off Off 


apache2handler
Apache Version  Apache/2.0.53 (Linux/SUSE)  
Apache API Version  20020903  
Server Administrator  email@server.de
Hostname:Port  webserver:0  
User/Group  wwwrun(30)/8  
Max Requests  Per Child: 0 - Keep Alive: on - Max Per Connection: 100  
Timeouts  Connection: 300 - Keep-Alive: 15  
Virtual Server  No  
Server Root  /srv/www  
Loaded Modules  core prefork http_core mod_so mod_access mod_actions mod_alias mod_auth mod_autoindex mod_cgi mod_dir mod_include mod_log_config mod_mime mod_negotiation mod_setenvif mod_status mod_userdir mod_asis mod_imap mod_php5  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
engine 1 1 
last_modified 0 0 
xbithack 0 0 


Apache Environment
Variable Value 
HTTP_ACCEPT  */*  
HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE  de  
HTTP_UA_CPU  x86  
HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING  gzip, deflate  
HTTP_USER_AGENT  Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)  
HTTP_HOST  222.0.20.4  
HTTP_CONNECTION  Keep-Alive  
PATH  /sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/lib/klibc/bin  
SERVER_SIGNATURE  <address>Apache/2.0.53 (Linux/SUSE) Server at 222.0.20.4 Port 80</address>  
SERVER_SOFTWARE  Apache/2.0.53 (Linux/SUSE)  
SERVER_NAME  222.0.20.4  
SERVER_ADDR  222.0.20.4  
SERVER_PORT  80  
REMOTE_ADDR  222.0.20.117  
DOCUMENT_ROOT  /srv/www/htdocs  
SERVER_ADMIN  email@server.de 
SCRIPT_FILENAME  /srv/www/htdocs/phpinfo.php  
REMOTE_PORT  1893  
GATEWAY_INTERFACE  CGI/1.1  
SERVER_PROTOCOL  HTTP/1.1  
REQUEST_METHOD  GET  
QUERY_STRING  no value  
REQUEST_URI  /phpinfo.php  
SCRIPT_NAME  /phpinfo.php  


HTTP Headers Information
HTTP Request Headers 
HTTP Request  GET /phpinfo.php HTTP/1.1  
Accept  */*  
Accept-Language  de  
UA-CPU  x86  
Accept-Encoding  gzip, deflate  
User-Agent  Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)  
Host  222.0.20.4  
Connection  Keep-Alive  
HTTP Response Headers 
X-Powered-By  PHP/5.0.3  
Keep-Alive  timeout=15, max=100  
Connection  Keep-Alive  
Transfer-Encoding  chunked  
Content-Type  text/html  


bcmath
BCMath support  enabled  


bz2
BZip2 Support  Enabled  
BZip2 Version  1.0.2, 30-Dec-2001  


calendar
Calendar support  enabled  


ctype
ctype functions  enabled  


curl
CURL support  enabled  
CURL Information  libcurl/7.13.0 OpenSSL/0.9.7e zlib/1.2.2  


dba
DBA support  enabled  
Supported handlers  gdbm cdb cdb_make db4 inifile flatfile  


dbx
dbx support  enabled  
dbx version  1.1.0  
supported databases  MySQL ODBC PostgreSQL Microsoft SQL Server FrontBase Oracle 8 (oci8) Sybase-CT SQLite  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
dbx.colnames_case lowercase lowercase 


dio
dio support  enabled  


dom
DOM/XML  enabled  
DOM/XML API Version  20031129  
libxml Version  2.6.17  
HTML Support  enabled  
XPath Support  enabled  
XPointer Support  enabled  
Schema Support  enabled  
RelaxNG Support  enabled  


exif
EXIF Support  enabled  
EXIF Version  1.4 $Id: exif.c,v 1.162.2.2 2004/11/10 01:44:28 iliaa Exp $  
Supported EXIF Version  0220  
Supported filetypes  JPEG,TIFF  


fam
fam support enabled 


ftp
FTP support  enabled  


gd
GD Support  enabled  
GD Version  bundled (2.0.28 compatible)  
FreeType Support  enabled  
FreeType Linkage  with freetype  
FreeType Version  2.1.9  
GIF Read Support  enabled  
GIF Create Support  enabled  
JPG Support  enabled  
PNG Support  enabled  
WBMP Support  enabled  
XPM Support  enabled  
XBM Support  enabled  


gettext
GetText Support  enabled  


gmp
gmp support  enabled  


iconv
iconv support  enabled  
iconv implementation  glibc  
iconv library version  2.3.4  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
iconv.input_encoding ISO-8859-1 ISO-8859-1 
iconv.internal_encoding ISO-8859-1 ISO-8859-1 
iconv.output_encoding ISO-8859-1 ISO-8859-1 


imap
IMAP c-Client Version  2000  
SSL Support  enabled  
Kerberos Support  enabled  


ldap
LDAP Support  enabled  
RCS Version  $Id: ldap.c,v 1.154 2004/06/28 22:31:28 iliaa Exp $  
Total Links  0/unlimited  
API Version  3001  
Vendor Name  OpenLDAP  
Vendor Version  20223  


libxml
libXML support  active  
libXML Version  2.6.17  
libXML streams  enabled  


mbstring
Multibyte Support  enabled  
Multibyte string engine  libmbfl  
Multibyte (japanese) regex support  enabled  
Multibyte regex (oniguruma) version  2.2.4  

mbstring extension makes use of "streamable kanji code filter and converter", which is distributed under the GNU Lesser General Public License version 2.1. 

Directive Local Value Master Value 
mbstring.detect_order no value no value 
mbstring.encoding_translation Off Off 
mbstring.func_overload 0 0 
mbstring.http_input pass pass 
mbstring.http_output pass pass 
mbstring.internal_encoding ISO-8859-1 no value 
mbstring.language neutral neutral 
mbstring.substitute_character no value no value 


mcrypt
mcrypt support enabled 
Version  2.5.7  
Api No  20021217  
Supported ciphers  cast-128 gost rijndael-128 twofish arcfour cast-256 loki97 rijndael-192 saferplus wake blowfish-compat des rijndael-256 serpent xtea blowfish enigma rc2 tripledes  
Supported modes  cbc cfb ctr ecb ncfb nofb ofb stream  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
mcrypt.algorithms_dir no value no value 
mcrypt.modes_dir no value no value 


mhash
MHASH support  Enabled  
MHASH API Version  20020524  


mysql
MySQL Support enabled 
Active Persistent Links  0  
Active Links  0  
Client API version  4.1.10a  
MYSQL_MODULE_TYPE  external  
MYSQL_SOCKET  /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock  
MYSQL_INCLUDE  -I/usr/include/mysql  
MYSQL_LIBS  -L/usr/lib -lmysqlclient  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
mysql.allow_persistent Off Off 
mysql.connect_timeout 60 60 
mysql.default_host no value no value 
mysql.default_password no value no value 
mysql.default_port no value no value 
mysql.default_socket no value no value 
mysql.default_user no value no value 
mysql.max_links Unlimited Unlimited 
mysql.max_persistent Unlimited Unlimited 
mysql.trace_mode Off Off 


mysqli
MysqlI Support enabled 
Client API version  4.1.10a  
MYSQLI_SOCKET  /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
mysqli.default_host no value no value 
mysqli.default_port 3306 3306 
mysqli.default_pw no value no value 
mysqli.default_socket no value no value 
mysqli.default_user no value no value 
mysqli.max_links Unlimited Unlimited 
mysqli.reconnect Off Off 


ncurses
ncurses support enabled 
ncurses library version  5.4  
color support  yes  


odbc
ODBC Support enabled 
Active Persistent Links  0  
Active Links  0  
ODBC library  unixODBC  
ODBC_INCLUDE  -I/usr/local/include  
ODBC_LFLAGS  -L/usr/local/lib  
ODBC_LIBS  -lodbc  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
odbc.allow_persistent Off Off 
odbc.check_persistent On On 
odbc.default_db no value no value 
odbc.default_pw no value no value 
odbc.default_user no value no value 
odbc.defaultbinmode return as is return as is 
odbc.defaultlrl return up to 4096 bytes return up to 4096 bytes 
odbc.max_links Unlimited Unlimited 
odbc.max_persistent Unlimited Unlimited 


openssl
OpenSSL support  enabled  
OpenSSL Version  OpenSSL 0.9.7e 25 Oct 2004  


pcntl
pcntl support enabled 


pcre
PCRE (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions) Support  enabled  
PCRE Library Version  4.5 01-December-2003  


pgsql
PostgreSQL Support enabled 
PostgreSQL(libpq) Version  8.0.1  
Multibyte character support  enabled  
SSL support  enabled  
Active Persistent Links  0  
Active Links  0  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
pgsql.allow_persistent Off Off 
pgsql.auto_reset_persistent Off Off 
pgsql.ignore_notice Off Off 
pgsql.log_notice Off Off 
pgsql.max_links Unlimited Unlimited 
pgsql.max_persistent Unlimited Unlimited 


posix
Revision  $Revision: 1.60 $  


session
Session Support  enabled  
Registered save handlers  files user sqlite  
Registered serializer handlers  php php_binary wddx  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
session.auto_start Off Off 
session.bug_compat_42 Off Off 
session.bug_compat_warn On On 
session.cache_expire 180 180 
session.cache_limiter nocache nocache 
session.cookie_domain no value no value 
session.cookie_lifetime 0 0 
session.cookie_path / / 
session.cookie_secure Off Off 
session.entropy_file no value no value 
session.entropy_length 0 0 
session.gc_divisor 1000 1000 
session.gc_maxlifetime 1440 1440 
session.gc_probability 1 1 
session.hash_bits_per_character 5 5 
session.hash_function 0 0 
session.name PHPSESSID PHPSESSID 
session.referer_check no value no value 
session.save_handler files files 
session.save_path /var/lib/php5 /var/lib/php5 
session.serialize_handler php php 
session.use_cookies On On 
session.use_only_cookies Off Off 
session.use_trans_sid 0 0 


shmop
shmop support  enabled  


SimpleXML
Simplexml support enabled 
Revision  $Revision: 1.139.2.4 $  
Schema support  enabled  


snmp
NET-SNMP Support  enabled  
NET-SNMP Version  5.2.1  


soap
Soap Client  enabled  
Soap Server  enabled  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
soap.wsdl_cache_dir /tmp /tmp 
soap.wsdl_cache_enabled 1 1 
soap.wsdl_cache_ttl 86400 86400 


sockets
Sockets Support  enabled  


SPL
SPL support enabled 
Interfaces  RecursiveIterator, SeekableIterator  
Classes  ArrayObject, ArrayIterator, CachingIterator, CachingRecursiveIterator, DirectoryIterator, FilterIterator, LimitIterator, ParentIterator, RecursiveDirectoryIterator, RecursiveIteratorIterator, SimpleXMLIterator  


SQLite
SQLite support enabled 
PECL Module version  2.0-dev $Id: sqlite.c,v 1.146.2.3 2004/09/26 01:41:40 wez Exp $  
SQLite Library  2.8.16  
SQLite Encoding  UTF-8  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
sqlite.assoc_case 0 0 


standard
Regex Library  Bundled library enabled  
Dynamic Library Support  enabled  
Path to sendmail  /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
assert.active 1 1 
assert.bail 0 0 
assert.callback no value no value 
assert.quiet_eval 0 0 
assert.warning 1 1 
auto_detect_line_endings 0 0 
date.default_latitude 31.7667 31.7667 
date.default_longitude 35.2333 35.2333 
date.sunrise_zenith 90.83 90.83 
date.sunset_zenith 90.83 90.83 
default_socket_timeout 60 60 
safe_mode_allowed_env_vars PHP_ PHP_ 
safe_mode_protected_env_vars LD_LIBRARY_PATH LD_LIBRARY_PATH 
url_rewriter.tags a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=fakeentry a=href,area=href,frame=src,input=src,form=fakeentry 
user_agent no value no value 


sysvmsg
sysvmsg support  enabled  
Revision  $Revision: 1.16 $  


tokenizer
Tokenizer Support  enabled  


wddx
WDDX Support enabled 
WDDX Session Serializer  enabled  


xml
XML Support  active  
XML Namespace Support  active  
libxml2 Version  2.6.17  


xmlrpc
core library version  xmlrpc-epi v. 0.51  
php extension version  0.51  
author  Dan Libby  
homepage  http://xmlrpc-epi.sourceforge.net  
open sourced by  Epinions.com  


xsl
XSL  enabled  
libxslt Version  1.1.12  
libxslt compiled against libxml Version  2.6.17  
EXSLT  enabled  
libexslt Version  1.1.12  


yp
YP Support  enabled  


zlib
ZLib Support  enabled  
Compiled Version  1.2.2  
Linked Version  1.2.2  

Directive Local Value Master Value 
zlib.output_compression Off Off 
zlib.output_compression_level -1 -1 
zlib.output_handler no value no value 


Additional Modules
Module Name 
dbase 
filepro 
readline 
sysvsem 
sysvshm 


Environment
Variable Value 
CONSOLE  /dev/console  
ROOTFS_FSTYPE  reiserfs  
TERM  linux  
SHELL  /bin/sh  
ROOTFS_FSCK  0  
get_module_list_done  true  
INIT_VERSION  sysvinit-2.85  
INIT  /sbin/init  
REDIRECT  /dev/tty1  
AUTOBOOT  YES  
COLUMNS  127  
get_includes_done  true  
PATH  /sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/lib/klibc/bin  
RUNLEVEL  5  
PWD  /  
SPLASHCFG  /etc/bootsplash/themes/SuSE/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg  
ROOTFS_REALDEV  /lib/klibc//dev/root  
PREVLEVEL  N  
LINES  44  
HOME  /  
SHLVL  2  
BOOT_IMAGE  SUSE_LINUX_9.3  
splash  silent  
SPLASH  yes  
ROOTFS_BLKDEV  /dev/root  
_  /sbin/startproc  
DAEMON  /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork  


PHP Variables
Variable Value 
PHP_SELF  /phpinfo.php  
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT"] */* 
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE"] de 
_SERVER["HTTP_UA_CPU"] x86 
_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING"] gzip, deflate 
_SERVER["HTTP_USER_AGENT"] Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727) 
_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"] 222.0.20.4 
_SERVER["HTTP_CONNECTION"] Keep-Alive 
_SERVER["PATH"] /sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/lib/klibc/bin 
_SERVER["SERVER_SIGNATURE"] <address>Apache/2.0.53 (Linux/SUSE) Server at 222.0.20.4 Port 80</address>  
_SERVER["SERVER_SOFTWARE"] Apache/2.0.53 (Linux/SUSE) 
_SERVER["SERVER_NAME"] 222.0.20.4 
_SERVER["SERVER_ADDR"] 222.0.20.4 
_SERVER["SERVER_PORT"] 80 
_SERVER["REMOTE_ADDR"] 222.0.20.117 
_SERVER["DOCUMENT_ROOT"] /srv/www/htdocs 
_SERVER["SERVER_ADMIN"] dirk.auerbach@bauzentrum-loeffler.de 
_SERVER["SCRIPT_FILENAME"] /srv/www/htdocs/phpinfo.php 
_SERVER["REMOTE_PORT"] 1893 
_SERVER["GATEWAY_INTERFACE"] CGI/1.1 
_SERVER["SERVER_PROTOCOL"] HTTP/1.1 
_SERVER["REQUEST_METHOD"] GET 
_SERVER["QUERY_STRING"] no value 
_SERVER["REQUEST_URI"] /phpinfo.php 
_SERVER["SCRIPT_NAME"] /phpinfo.php 
_SERVER["PHP_SELF"] /phpinfo.php 
_ENV["CONSOLE"] /dev/console 
_ENV["ROOTFS_FSTYPE"] reiserfs 
_ENV["TERM"] linux 
_ENV["SHELL"] /bin/sh 
_ENV["ROOTFS_FSCK"] 0 
_ENV["get_module_list_done"] true 
_ENV["INIT_VERSION"] sysvinit-2.85 
_ENV["INIT"] /sbin/init 
_ENV["REDIRECT"] /dev/tty1 
_ENV["AUTOBOOT"] YES 
_ENV["COLUMNS"] 127 
_ENV["get_includes_done"] true 
_ENV["PATH"] /sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/lib/klibc/bin 
_ENV["RUNLEVEL"] 5 
_ENV["PWD"] / 
_ENV["SPLASHCFG"] /etc/bootsplash/themes/SuSE/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg 
_ENV["ROOTFS_REALDEV"] /lib/klibc//dev/root 
_ENV["PREVLEVEL"] N 
_ENV["LINES"] 44 
_ENV["HOME"] / 
_ENV["SHLVL"] 2 
_ENV["BOOT_IMAGE"] SUSE_LINUX_9.3 
_ENV["splash"] silent 
_ENV["SPLASH"] yes 
_ENV["ROOTFS_BLKDEV"] /dev/root 
_ENV["_"] /sbin/startproc 
_ENV["DAEMON"] /usr/sbin/httpd2-prefork
```


----------

